# miniature horse photo shoot...



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so BM Miniatures has miniature horses, and she lives about 15 mins away from me... The show season is about to start here in NZ and BMM has a new stallion in her herd (Cadence), as well as a colt (Christopher Robin; a son of Cadence) that she is showcasing to put 'out there' what Cadence is producing, though he is up for sale as well.

I promised ages ago I'd go out when they are fit and clipped and ready to look good and get some decent photos of them for her...

Cadence, aka Scott Creek Monarch Cadence (IMP USA):


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And Christopher Robin, aka Abba-Diva Cadence's Christopher Robin:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Want!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Want!





fjm said:


> Ditto!


Me three!
I CAN'T show this thread to my mom... she dreams about a mini horse... but were just so darn afraid of them. I know it sounds funny because their small but their actually just a horse trapped in a smaller body... lol! 

BEAUTIFUL pictures!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If I had one, I'd keep mine shaved and brushed out and polished. I see them out in pastures looking like wooly bears.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What's up with the brown ones eye? Ha, sorry, I know NOTHING about hroses!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol FS, a blue eye (or two) is fairly common in miniatures, a bit like it is common in huskies... and yes, one eye with a mix of blue and brown is common too. 

lmao p2p, yes they get incredibly woolly in winter!! But no WAY would I keep my boy clipped out all year around, at least when he's woolly he doesn't need so much rugging!!! If they were clipped out over winter they'd need to be kept stabled pretty much 24/7, which is far more work than it's worth, besides the horses mentally do better on pasture than in a box... And to clip a horse isn't nearly as easy on blades as it is to do dogs; their coats are sooooo much more harsh and even with proper bathing you can't blast them out properly so you might be luck to clip out two complete horses on one blade before it's dull...!


----------

